# Night out - Thurs 6th Nov



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all (old and new),

As always a new weekend in Dubai means a new weekend to go drinking new beer and meet some new people - not forgetting the ever faithful regulars.

So, where to this week -

Location: Trader Vic's Mai Tai Loung, Al-Fattan Towers in Jumeira Beach Residence (JBR).
Time: Thursday 6th, anytime after 2030
Dress: Smart Casual
Onward movement: perhaps move down to Madinat Jumeira later on in the blacked out seven seater 4x4 taxis they normally have outside.

How to get there: Tell your local taxi driver and he will get you there.

All are welcome and if you need contact details then PM me your number and I'll text you back.

Post below if you're coming, and post if you're not. Look forward to seeing everybody.

Cheers 

---------------------------------

Elphaba,

Would be grateful if you give your blessing as a moderator so the newbies know I'm not a serial killer  and also put it as a Stickie till Friday morning. Natually you're invited 

Thank you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you mean *Al Fattan Marine Towers*


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool beans! 007 I'm in


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Will definately be there!!!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heya Got Ur Text This Morning... Found It , Yer Ill Be Out Hopefully, Im Moving House On Friday So I Need To Be Up Early, If I Dont Make It Might Be In Barasti On Friday Night after Royal Mirage If Anyones Up For It? xx


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi all (old and new),
> 
> As always a new weekend in Dubai means a new weekend to go drinking new beer and meet some new people - not forgetting the ever faithful regulars.
> 
> ...


Now you are pushing it!!! Im in, although am surprised you didnt say Barasti!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah sounds good to me. The red is in


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

la mexicana is coming


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets hope you dont change the venue last minute this time Steve!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Lets hope you dont change the venue last minute this time Steve!!!


That wasn't me!!!  I'll be there - PROMISE!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That wasn't me!!!  I'll be there - PROMISE!!!!



This is the second time that you have answered to the name Steve!!! I thought you were James Bond !!! I think I smell an imposter!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

did you guys went to see quantum of solace? are you not going to give any reviews or comments?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> did you guys went to see quantum of solace? are you not going to give any reviews or comments?


Nope not yet, seems although the release date is the 6th Nov it's not actually showing anywhere - or not being published as showing anywhere on the 6th anyway! 

Thinking of going to the open air showing on the 10th. Will post details of that though later...


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That wasn't me!!!  I'll be there - PROMISE!!!!


Who was the culprit? Let me guess, MAZ!!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dont think I can make it on thursday  

I have joined you guys in the working world now and my shifts don't finish till 11.30pm! I have fridays off though so let me know what's going on friday night and Ill be there


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm finally moving in to my new apartment this weekend (if all goes to plan ) and will definitely be up for meeting all you lovely people next week if there's anything planned?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Who was the culprit? Let me guess, MAZ!!!


I am perfectly innocent of the crime of which I stand accused! I'm not the one that cancelled - I just got told at the 11th hour to go elsewhere (on my quiet night in, just as I had settled in front of the box to watch a movie!). You would think someone would defend me under the circumstances!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Maz and innocent? I dont think so. Hence noone willing to come to your rescue.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Maz and innocent? I dont think so. Hence noone willing to come to your rescue.


OK I confess, it was all Maz's fault. I tried to protect you Maz but my conscience got the better of me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Maz and innocent? I dont think so. Hence noone willing to come to your rescue.


I AM innocent and you know it!  I blame you know who!!


Edit: I got your text but it seems I might have used up all my credit (Again!). I'll reply tonight once I've topped up!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi guys, I finally made it to Dubai. I'll definitely see you all on Thursday!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi all (old and new),
> 
> As always a new weekend in Dubai means a new weekend to go drinking new beer and meet some new people - not forgetting the ever faithful regulars.
> 
> ...


Howdy peeps.

I am not sure what I'm up to on Thursday yet, mate of mine over from UK so may be meeting him. If not then I'll see ya there.

Hands up who wants a kiss on the bonce like Neil received last Thursday?!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Count me in, ALTHOUGH it IS a bit far for me... but I would do anyyything for booze, BUT I WONT DO THAT...oh no I WONT DO THAT


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Count me in, ALTHOUGH it IS a bit far for me... but I would do anyyything for booze, BUT I WONT DO THAT...oh no I WONT DO THAT


So it as you wont be able to make your 10min pit stop when travelling.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> did you guys went to see quantum of solace? are you not going to give any reviews or comments?


I saw this in London on Sunday, I have to say I liked it a lot. It runs along at a fast pace and doesn't slow down at all. Very entertaining, although it does sometimes feel like the main villain is a bit of a bystander due to all the action.

My favourite scene is in the Opera House and the conference call, very funny.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> I saw this in London on Sunday, I have to say I liked it a lot. It runs along at a fast pace and doesn't slow down at all. Very entertaining, although it does sometimes feel like the main villain is a bit of a bystander due to all the action.
> 
> My favourite scene is in the Opera House and the conference call, very funny.


No spoiling it!! I'm very excited about this!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

conference call? I had one this morning and it was not fun at all, actually they never are. Definitely need to go and see the movie then to improve the quality of my conference calls. Anyway, I can't wait to see Mr. Craig. Pure class. 




FlyingDodo said:


> I saw this in London on Sunday, I have to say I liked it a lot. It runs along at a fast pace and doesn't slow down at all. Very entertaining, although it does sometimes feel like the main villain is a bit of a bystander due to all the action.
> 
> My favourite scene is in the Opera House and the conference call, very funny.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is stuck! And I can confirm that crazymazy is no Andrew England.  (For the newer posts than means he isn't a creepy sex pest! ) I understand that he should not be allowed near sambuca though...

Thanks for the invite, but I already have plans for Thursday. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It is stuck! And I can confirm that crazymazy is no Andrew England.  (For the newer posts than means he isn't a creepy sex pest! ) I understand that he should not be allowed near sambuca though...
> 
> Thanks for the invite, but I already have plans for Thursday.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba,

'tis true, Sambucca was a fairweather friend


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I understand that he should not be allowed near sambuca though...
> 
> -


You got that right!!  Somehow though, I think that this comment would apply to a lot of us (not me of course, I wouldn't know anything about sambuccas!)! 

Even after a few sambuccas, he's still very well behaved - he just has a bit of trouble standing!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Thanks Elphaba,
> 
> 'tis true, Sambucca was a fairweather friend


 
Maybe you would prefer Sambucca's cousin, Jaegermeister? I think after a few Jaeger Bombs you would be nostalgic for Sambucca's sugary hangover from hell...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Maybe you would prefer Sambucca's cousin, Jaegermeister? I think after a few Jaeger Bombs you would be nostalgic for Sambucca's sugary hangover from hell...


The hunter master was my friend in Salzburg, he was a good man, I welcome his return


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi all (old and new),
> 
> Onward movement: perhaps move down to Madinat Jumeira later on in the blacked out seven seater 4x4 taxis they normally have outside.


Yo 007!

If there will be an "onward movement", can we change the intended venue to the Madinat Jumeirah instead of Mai Tai JBR?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

karendee said:


> Yo 007!
> 
> If there will be an "onward movement", can we change the intended venue to the Madinat Jumeirah instead of Mai Tai JBR?


Not now as too many people have come on board, if you're coming later just let me know on the phone and I will tell you where we are, won't be leaving Mai Tai's until at least 2330-0000

How come anyway?


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

that works! I will call when I get there. thnx!


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, I hope to get there around 22:00.


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

*ok*

Will be there an bring two friends along.
Hope to see all of you.


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm in! See all of you on thursday.


----------



## hilmarv (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey bro,would love to go but going to arrive a bit late,like around 01h30am. my number is 0502804138. regards Hilmar


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

hilmarv said:


> Hey bro,would love to go but going to arrive a bit late,like around 01h30am. my number is ********** . regards Hilmar


Wouldn't have thought it would be a good idea to put your number open to the world. Hope you dont mind me removing it. I am also arriving at 1.30 on Thursday, not flying from Manchester are you?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hey all

count me and the hubby in.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Wouldn't have thought it would be a good idea to put your number open to the world. Hope you dont mind me removing it. I am also arriving at 1.30 on Thursday, not flying from Manchester are you?


He sounds American ('hey bro'), I don't reckon he'll be coming from God's country.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be out too! 
It almost seems that i've gone teetotal, but my liver knows better...


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That wasn't me!!!  I'll be there - PROMISE!!!!


Actually that was me, sorry people!! 

Yeh to Thursday and as i live a 2 min walk away even better!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Actually that was me, sorry people!!
> 
> Yeh to Thursday and as i live a 2 min walk away even better!!


Took your time admitting that!!!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

i have a meeting at 8pm, but may try to get there, but wont be till about half 9, will you all still be there, will someone PM me with a mobile number?

Cheers, 

Nic


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> i have a meeting at 8pm, but may try to get there, but wont be till about half 9, will you all still be there, will someone PM me with a mobile number?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nic



Done! See you tomorrow!


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm in, see you guys there...can't believe its been a weeks since when we last met.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

how's everyone today?

ready for tonight?

I will be there at 8.30ish, Inshallah!

See you all tonight 

xoxox


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> how's everyone today?
> 
> ready for tonight?
> 
> ...


I am ready for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The weekend has landed (well nearly!!)

'Should' be there on time, got a couple of things I need to do at work but hopefully won't take too long!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hooray! what will be the choice of drink for tonight mr bond?




crazymazy1980 said:


> I am ready for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The weekend has landed (well nearly!!)
> 
> 'Should' be there on time, got a couple of things I need to do at work but hopefully won't take too long!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hooray! what will be the choice of drink for tonight mr bond?


Vodka Martini Mi Amiga Bonita 

Would anything else do!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I should have guessed


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I should have guessed



2 points to note:


He will be fashionably late! 
He never drinks Martini (try sambucca!) - this James Bond is fake!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> 2 points to note:
> 
> 
> He will be fashionably late!
> He never drinks Martini (try sambucca!) - this James Bond is fake!!


Points to note: 

1. I'm just fashionable
2. I drink Martini with the Landlady - She will confirm!!!
3. I'm never shaken even with all your stirring


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

I Will be there if I am welcome... 

New to this forum and getting bored in this place... 

PM me a contact as I still have not figured out how to do so... 
My stupidity level must have been increasing since I got here...

Cheers,

Joao


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

joao731 said:


> I Will be there if I am welcome...
> 
> New to this forum and getting bored in this place...
> 
> ...


Mate, welcome,

You need to post 5 messages before you can PM. Post some messages and then send me a PM and I'll send you a number. Otherwise just turn up and hope I guess. 

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Points to note:
> 
> 1. I'm just fashionable
> 2. I drink Martini with the Landlady - She will confirm!!!
> 3. I'm never shaken even with all your stirring



I beg to differ!! 
Sambucca is not a brand of martini 
whatever!


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

joao731 said:


> I Will be there if I am welcome...
> 
> New to this forum and getting bored in this place...
> 
> ...


2. For Dubai


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

3. For Resident Visa


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

4. For ID card


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

5. For beeing able to PM in this Forum....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

joao731 said:


> 5. For beeing able to PM in this Forum....


That is original - wouldn't have thought of it myself! Seriously, you would have been able to recognise him from his 'fashionable' shirts!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! Ingenious!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

joao731 said:


> 6. For things that do not work...
> 7. For keeping it simple
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously advise that you remove your email address, unless you fancy a load of spam mails!


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks! Just did...

Mind you I do find some Spam to be funny...

"Miss those extra inches"...


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

good evening,

we will be there maybe at 10. hope to see you all there and have some drinks.


----------

